# New 2012 Pinarello FP Due



## 180

Took the maiden voyage yesterday...


----------



## masi85

This model looks fabulous (especially in the black and red) and is a real value for Pinarello's. I think the 2012 model has also lost some weight compared to the 2011 model. The new Shimano 5700 105 looks great too and actually weighs a little less than Ultegra Di2! I don't understand the $700 price premium for the Ultegra version of this bike when the group price differance is at most $400 for what you can really buy them for.


----------



## 180

masi85 said:


> This model looks fabulous (especially in the black and red) and is a real value for Pinarello's. ...$700 price premium for the Ultegra version of this bike when the group price differance is at most $400 for what you can really buy them for.


I loved the black but it was just too masculine for me, I being female and all. I thought it was all white, black and silver, I was a little annoyed to find it did have some red on the handlebars top tube and down tube but no biggy - my Madone was red, black and white so I was looking for something different. The shop I bought it from had a 15% of FB special going on so I grabbed it. I got the Ultegra group. I was never a fan of the 105s. I really wanted the SRAM rival group but went with the Ultegra because it wasn't included in the sale. I'll keep an eye out for a deal on the SRAM. I was lucky the shop was actually somewhat local too. About 25 miles away. He gave me discounts on everything I purchased - shoes, helmet, jersey and some freebies. 

As for the bike it's been great. The reach was a little far but we replaced the stem with my old stem and it fit perfect. I have however noticed my knees grazing the handle bars on occasion. My last bike was a Madone. The geometry of the Pinny is more level vs the Madone which had more of a rise. There's my problem. The Madone was a little big for me but we worked at it and got it to fit really well. This time I went with a smaller frame and now I'm having this issue. Sigh. I've taken it out twice now and had this issue both times. If I wasn't always wanting to climb hills I would be golden. But that is not the case unfortunately.


----------



## bdkj

wow, nice ride!


----------



## 180

bdkj said:


> wow, nice ride!


Thanks! I just upgraded everything on it from Ultegra to Dura Ace. Sadly my LBS is closing and everything is 50% off. I feel guilty. Very guilty. It's a dream bike for sure.


----------



## hamsey

How do you like it compared to the madone? Currently have a madone but looking at a different frame and pinerello is on the list.


----------



## mlieu

Beautiful bike! I'm pretty darn close to pulling the trigger on a FP Due myself!

You mentioned that you are riding on a smaller frame. What size is the frame and how tall are you? And, if I may, what size was your old Madone? 

I'll be going from a Trek 1500slr and looking at the FP Due in red/black. My Trek is a 50, and I'm just curious if I should go down to a Pinarello 47 or move slightly up to 51. My LBS didnt have any models for me to look at. I guess i'm just curious what a 47 will look like. I'm 5'3" and pretty used to small things nearing "kid size"! 

Thanks!


----------



## red phantom

Nice looking bike. I have a new Pinarello FP2 with Campagnolo Veloce group set which is great to ride. I am about 5'7 and I bought the 51. I would say check out the small size hope this helps.


----------



## 180

mlieu said:


> Beautiful bike! I'm pretty darn close to pulling the trigger on a FP Due myself!
> 
> You mentioned that you are riding on a smaller frame. What size is the frame and how tall are you? And, if I may, what size was your old Madone?
> 
> I'll be going from a Trek 1500slr and looking at the FP Due in red/black. My Trek is a 50, and I'm just curious if I should go down to a Pinarello 47 or move slightly up to 51. My LBS didnt have any models for me to look at. I guess i'm just curious what a 47 will look like. I'm 5'3" and pretty used to small things nearing "kid size"!
> 
> Thanks!


Hi sorry it took me awhile to respond here. I actually went with the 47. I have long legs and a short torso and like to rest my hands comfortably on the hoods. So I even switched out the stem to an 80 I had on my previous bike. Everyone believed it would be too small for me being that I'm 5' 7" but when I get on it they all agree the fit seems just right. If you haven't pulled the trigger yet and live in SoCal you are welcome to come demo my bike. 

My old bike was a 52 Madone 4.7. It was too big for me. We had to make quite a few adjustments and did manage to get it to fit really well actually, but I am just all around more comfortable on this bike.

Don't forget to register your bike at www.pinarello.com within 10 days of purchase.


----------



## 180

hamsey said:


> How do you like it compared to the madone? Currently have a madone but looking at a different frame and pinerello is on the list.


I have to say I really enjoyed my Madone. After 5 comfortable yrs of riding it and only a handful of flats and zero mechanicals outside of a stretched chain, there's not much to complain about there. Trek does blow Pinn out of the water with their warranty but you can get a 3 year warranty on the Pinarello if you register on their website within 10 days of purchase. The carbon on the Pin seems better quality and more solid. The action seems tighter but that could just be my new fit. With the Ultegra group on that it came with and the Roc 500 wheel set it was about 22lbs. After I switched out some of the components to Dura Ace (PD 7900 pedals, chain, cassette, brakes, F&R derailleurs) and added a 7850 Dura Ace wheel set its at 18. My wrench said the Shimano cranks on the Due are heavy and I'll be upgrading that eventually as well. It actually feels a little heavy when pedaling. Overall I'm happy I got to experience them both.


----------



## mlieu

Thanks for the insight! I ended up getting a 47 with the Sram Rival. It was actually between a 44 or 47! The red looks great in person! The guys at the bike shop never built one up before and commented on how nicer looking it is in real life than on the website. The Sram build came with the MOst Wildcat wheels, which I found out are relabeled Campy Khasmins. (The skewers had Camagnolo on them). 

I broke her in going up to Malibu and climbing Latigo Canyon. The bike rides like a dream! I am happy that I went with the Sram. I love the double-tap and the positive feel of shifting gears in the back. I was quicker on the climbs and felt more confident bombing down the canyon! I am in love.


----------



## 180

mlieu said:


> I am in love.


Congrats!! That's excellent I'm so happy for ya!! Not sure if you've had to clean it yet but the matte finish can be a little stubborn. I got mine cleaned up nice with some clothing detergent. I bought some citrus stuff at the bike shop but haven't tried it out yet. Enjoy your new ride and smooth, safe roads ahead 

Oh and post some pics when you get chance


----------



## Duc_E

I am by no means an expert on bikes, I just know a nice bike when I ride one. And for the money, the FP DUE is a really good choice.

I become more and more impressed, every time I ride my bike. Very smooth feeling, overall. :thumbsup:


----------



## mlieu

180 said:


> Congrats!! That's excellent I'm so happy for ya!! Not sure if you've had to clean it yet but the matte finish can be a little stubborn. I got mine cleaned up nice with some clothing detergent. I bought some citrus stuff at the bike shop but haven't tried it out yet. Enjoy your new ride and smooth, safe roads ahead
> 
> Oh and post some pics when you get chance


Thanks. I took some pics and will post'em up soon. My finish is gloss so wiping/cleaning isn't too difficult. But I know how you feel about keeping the bike clean... it's just like a new car!


----------



## mlieu

BTW... 180, do you ever ride the Culver City/Balona Creek bike path to Marina Del Rey? I passed by a white FP Due and maybe it was you!


----------



## 180

mlieu said:


> BTW... 180, do you ever ride the Culver City/Balona Creek bike path to Marina Del Rey? I passed by a white FP Due and maybe it was you!


No I haven't done that ride, I usually stick around the OC but I'll def come check it out one of these days!


----------



## djd

Duc_E said:


> I am by no means an expert on bikes, I just know a nice bike when I ride one. And for the money, the FP DUE is a really good choice.
> 
> I become more and more impressed, every time I ride my bike. Very smooth feeling, overall. :thumbsup:


how are you liking your DUE - would you recommend? what size did you get? did you you test ride any other bikes before you bought the Due, Pinarello or otherwise?


----------

